# Danish: Now we shall go to the cinema...



## sindridah

This is for my awesome facebook status, So want to have it perfectly correct!

The status I'm looking for in Danish is: Now we shall go to the biografen and see super 8 ( meget otte?  )

thanks


----------



## Sepia

Super 8 is a film format that you wouldn't run in a movie theatre.

What exactly do you mean?


----------



## sindridah

I came up with: Nu skal vi i biografen ad se meget otte

how does that sound to you?


----------



## hanne

I don't quite understand what you mean either, to please explain your sentence a bit more, and clarify exactly which part of the sentence you're asking for advice on. If your question is about the first part of the sentence, since that is what you put in the title, "Nu skal vi i biografen" is a correct way to express that.

Super 8 is a recent movie - I guess that's the one you're talking about? As far as I can tell, it's Danish title is also Super 8.


----------



## brikken

sindridah said:


> Nu skal vi i biografen ad og se meget otte Super 8


----------



## Sepia

I biografen for at se hvad? Skal "super 8" vaere en filmtitel? Ellers er det noget vroevl.

Normalt er super 8 et filmformat, som man ser hjemme i stuen. 


Besides, the English text indicates someone maybe is going to meet a person named "Super 8" (judging from the verb "see").

Why doesn't the threadstarter explain, what he really wants to say?


----------



## sindridah

I indeed did! and I quote: Now we shall go to the biografen and see super 8 ( meget otte?  )

Or maybe put it better together: *Now we shall go the the cinema and see the film super 8* , Like in bydemåde or something like that


----------



## Havfruen

Nu skal vi i biografen og se Super 8

I agree with brikken but can't double quote.
Anyway the movie is named after a kind of film, super 8 mm film (smalfilm på dansk), used to make home movies starting in the 1960s.


----------



## Sepia

Yeah, you are right - they were called "smalfilm" - to be quite exact there were two formats: The first 8 mm film format and a newer format also 8 mm with a narrower perforation and larger picture frames - that is the one they called "Super 8".


----------

